# Curseur fou !



## caravanserail (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour !

J'ai un petit problème avec mon Imac G5 20" sous 10.4.11 (j'envoie ce post avec l'Ibook intel...) :
le curseur texte se remet tout le temps à gauche quand je tape du texte (par ex dans Spotlight etc)
Ce qui fait que j'écris tout en verlan intégral ! En plus, sur le bureau où il y a des dossiers, ceux-ci sont en surbrillance l'un après l'autre, aléatoirement !
Quand je fais un retour ligne, j'ai ça : >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> et si je ne clique pas, cela continue à l'infini. Quand j'envoie un fichier genre pdf avec Mail, je me retrouve avec 1 milliard de clone du fichier en question. Est-ce le clavier qui est mort ? Je n'en ai pas d'autre pour vérifier* (Je suis au Sénégal...) J'ai vérifié la pile, elle semble être dans le vert.
Bon, tout cela est diaboliquement bizzzzzzzarre !
Qui peux m'aider ? Merci à vous et bon week-end
Cordialement,
Michel
* Est-ce qu'un clavier Window (glups !) serait compatible ?


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2010)

Pour l'instant ça ressemble à un problème de clavier.
Essaie avec un autre. Un clavier Pc fonctionne généralement, sauf pour certains raccourcis de boot. (c/d/alt/etc)


----------



## lowlucas (15 Novembre 2010)

...j'ai eu idem avec un cla vier neuf mais premeir prix pc, dossier en surbrillance, plein de truc bizarre, des "boing" "boing" intempestifs, et moi c'etait la touche#################################################################bloquée jusqu'a l'infini....
il tapait même des codes tout seul, gloups....
idem avec une souris de même marque qui etait folle....j'avais beau bidouillé les reglages vitesse et autres, toujours pareil


j'ai tout changé, une souris logitech et un clavier pour mac de la marque design touch et depuis tout est normal, certain clavier et souris pc, même si ils apparaissent comme, ne sont pas réellement compatibles..

donc changement de clavier....fait-en prêter un pour tester...


----------

